# White worms in bottom of garbage can...



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well monday is garbage day for me and when i went home for lunch today i put the can back on my porch like every monday... when i opened up the lid to make sure they took everything i found a ton of little white worms on the bottom? they looked like those wax worms you use when ice fishing? are they maggots?... they were decent size too(1/2") and real squirmy--- i know the dragon would go nuts BUT are they ok to feed her.....?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Maggots, Baby Flies


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Definitely maggots. A garbage can is a very common place to find them. They are also commonly used for fishing and sold in many bait shops. I have fed them to my Reds on numerous occasions and they are still alive and well!! They loved them.

In ice fishing they call these guys spikes and are just as effective in catching pan fish. Dam, now I want to go fishing!!!!!!!!!

Rinse them off first to get rid of all the garbage, oils, residue, ect&#8230;.. Your Dragon will love them and it is the cheapest source of food out there. Trust me--- go for it


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I hate them things.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> I hate them things.


+1. I have a tough stomach and there isnt much that vrosses me out...but maggots do.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

If you have a open flesh hole, you can use maggots to heal it also.

http://diabetes.webmd.com/news/20040920/he...ds-with-maggots


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I would NEVER feed any of my reptiles anything I collected from outside. Just think about what potentially goes into your garbage can. There are more than a few things that could be considered toxic or have harmful effects. Just my thought on the matter. It's not worth the risk. It's gambling with the life of your animal.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

agreed ^^^^


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

they didnt get fed to her...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

thats probably a good idea... I wouldent have done it eaither


----------

